# Looking for Fishing buddies



## armyguy

I just moved down to La Marque, perviously I lived in Rosharon and didn't get to fish as much as I wanted. I was wondering if there was anyone in the area that needed a friend to help spilt fishing costs. 

I have all my own gear and I know how to fish I am just tired of bank fishing. I am all about fishing and no drama.

PM me if you wanna go fishing.

Thanks 

~ Calvin


----------



## jaime1982

This guy is legit, ive taken him before on my boat and always had fun.


----------



## Sgrem

What is your schedule? How long do you need to get ready? When are you available to go?


----------



## sotexhookset

Good luck armyguy. I fish a couple hundred miles plus from where you so I'm no help but I'm sure others on here will reach out to ya.


----------



## jaime1982

jaime1982 said:


> This guy is legit, ive taken him before on my boat and always had fun.





















He knows how to fish, hey cal!


----------



## armyguy

jaime1982 said:


> This guy is legit, ive taken him before on my boat and always had fun.


Thanks Jaime, we need to fish soon!


----------



## armyguy

sgrem said:


> What is your schedule? How long do you need to get ready? When are you available to go?


I will message you!


----------



## pknight6

Message me too. I prefer to fish weekdays. I'm on injured reserve right now, rehabiliting after shoulder surgery. But Ill be ready in a month or so.


----------



## Fishn Fool

I'm off during the week to and always looking for someone to fish with. I'm off Sunday through Wednesday. I have a 22 ft Kenner and all the gear to go with it so if your serious message me.


----------



## reel thing

I'm off all the time. i'm retired and live in Texas City. Ican fish anytime weather is good. have a 22' century. pm me


----------



## tartar-sauce

*gwest bay alveston trip ?*

I have a 19ft dargel that can get back in the shallows of west bay 
let me know if you are interested 281-898-0985


----------



## charlie23

tartar-sauce said:


> I have a 19ft dargel that can get back in the shallows of west bay
> let me know if you are interested 281-898-0985


this guy can fish, and a nice dude too


----------



## Moetheman

*Fishing Partner*

I fish the dikes just about every weekend and frankly have had a couple of major falls which were near misses. So, being on the water is a lot safer than the rocks! Would be glad to buy the bait, lunch, ice and split the fuel. Give me a shout if I can join you.


----------



## reel thing

Ilive close to the dike and always looking for someone to fish with. I have 22' boat so plenty of room. pm me if interested


----------



## Moetheman

How about Friday evening or Saturday morning?
Please pm me if that works
Thanks 
Moe


----------



## Moetheman

*Fishing this weekend?*

I can fish both Friday and Saturday July 21/22
Will pay for food, drinks, ice, bait, and split the fuel 
Please pm me if that works
Thanks 
Moe


----------



## DrBear

*Opening this weekend.*

Army Guy,
I'm new to the site and it only allowed me to post a single post yesterday morning, and then I forgot to get back to you. I have an opening on my boat this weekend. We are going for tuna, grouper, snapper, and we are going to do some trolling in billfish territory.

We are a family of commissioned, warrants, and grunts. I have a son in the sandbox currently, one that has been twice and returning next year, and two more that serve as well. We thank you for your service, and we would welcome you on our trips anytime. Below are some details.

Depart 0430 Friday 
Return 1600 Sunday
I provide all bait, tackle, food, water and soft drinks (send me a text to 713.705.9346 and I will send you a full outline)

Bear


----------



## tartar-sauce

*Available to go this week and next week*

My name is Albert let me know when u want to go
My cell is 281-898-0985


----------

